# My planted tanks



## AnhBui (10 Mar 2016)

Can't really tell how much time I have spent on this

I started setting up this tank with no idea at all. With some helps I finally had





Then next was planting




But it did not last long. I was not completely happy with it. Moved out some rocks, plants





Then I thought maybe change layout by adopting Iwagumi





and this was shot after 01 month





and a couple of months later





and this was the last result before I changed it completely in the last two weeks


----------



## Jamie McGrath (10 Mar 2016)

looks like you have mastered growing carpets if nothing else. I think all of your tanks looked good. Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## AnhBui (11 Mar 2016)

Thank you Jamie. I hope everyone is enjoying UKAPS Aquascaping Experience 2016 so far.

I was happy with plant growth. However something was not right. Fishes were healthy but the limitation of spaces did not show all of their beauty. In addition I had some rocks and driftwood which were from my second tank project. But hey change tank layout completely was hard especially for a tank with fishes. Before doing it, you have to think:

1. Fishes. Move them to another tank or give them away? How to prevent shock?
- I like fishes and I don't think I am going to give them away. My second tank (300 liters) is in very good and similar water condition and it has bigger spaces. Why not moving them to this tank
2. Should I keep existing plants or have new plants?
- Remove plants (Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, java fern, green and red rotala), keep existing plants and add several species
3. Will algae show up? How to control it?
- It will. Guppies, otto, siamese and longfin pleco and platies will help 
4. New substrate or reuse?
- Reuse

Frankly did it at mid-night was a very very enjoyable experience

Right after layout change



11 days later


I am pretty happy with tank condition so far. No algae, bigger space for fishes and plants are growing. Below are several pictures I took last night


----------



## AnhBui (11 Mar 2016)

Tank info:
Custom: 80x40x42
Subtrate: ADA Amazonia
Lighting: Metal halide 150W (8 hours/day with 1 hour off at noon)
CO2 (24/7)
Plants:
Bucephalandra: three different species
Anubias nana
Pogostemon Helferi
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne prava
Cryptocoryne undulata
Elsa sp. "Vietnam" - Could not really find exactly name of it
Vallisneria Nana
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Bolbitis Heudelotii
Echinodorus opacus


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Mar 2016)

You are growing plants like a pro


----------



## AnhBui (11 Mar 2016)

First tank next to second tank. I will post another story about it


[/url]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Mar 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Nice Scapes good plant health too


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Mar 2016)

wow! Think you've definitely got a mastery over the plants from those pics


----------



## AnhBui (12 Mar 2016)

Thanks folks. I believe I have spent too much time for Tank 1 and Tank 2 is being abandoned. It is very hard to take care two tanks at the very crucial time during the first to third month. I cleaned the T2 last night, trimmed some old anubias leaves. Took some pictures today but mostly fishes (Rainbowfish) in T2. Plants are not growing healthy. I think I will trim more leaves and use more fertilisers. Btw I would very welcome any idea to make this tank better


----------



## tim (12 Mar 2016)

Some cryptocoryne sp for the midground around the base of the wood and heavier planting in the background, love the Congo tetra image


----------



## AnhBui (14 Mar 2016)

I hope you all had a good weekend. As promised this is my T2 story.

I started thinking about new project for T2 around November last year. Of course it is because Holiday was coming and I would have more time to prepare and take care of it. Also T1 at that time was fully mature and I could say it needed less touch from me.

Strategy was very simple with a 120x45x55 tank that fit a space next to T1. Hardscape is a combination of drifwood, rocks. Plants are all slow growing with several types of crypt and anubias. I started ordering my custom tank by mid December and looking around for plants, filtration system and substrates as well as other additives, ferts... It was fun and useful times. I visited few local stores, talked with the owners about my ideas, concerns and received a lot of useful suggestions. Even one of of them was willing to setup hardscape for free  By the end of December everything was ready for setup. Setup started by first week of January.

The result was not bad all. Two minds are always better than one.





I believe for most of scapers planting should be done right after hardscape. However I don't want to do that way. To prevent algae and to have a better water condition, an extra step must be done. I did fill water and run the filter in a week without plants and light. I did 100% water change every 2 days during that week. Planting only happened a week later.




Don't look at the rock


----------



## AnhBui (14 Mar 2016)

Few layout options I had tried to setup before final one. The forth piece was used for T1


----------



## AnhBui (14 Mar 2016)

T2 planting finished. I left everything untouched, and did 30% water change every 2 or 3 days. No Co2 and ferts were used and no fishes either. In the third week I bought around 40 fire red shrimps and started using ADA Brighty K (15 pushes daily) and Step 1 (12 pushes daily) and Co2 (5 - 6 bps). Around 4th week I bought 50 platies, 8 ottos and 40 orange shrimps. And in 5th week I added 10 Siamese algae eaters. These fishes and shrimps are very helpful until today. I rarely see the sign of algae. Just only few signs of spirogira that could be easily removed by hand. I also trimmed all old anubias and bucephalandra leaves. In conclusion during this period from 1st to 2nd month all I did was to do water change frequently, and try to maintain balance by all things that come from nature.

Visited one local store today to buy Crypt for T2




The owner is an old man in the middle of his 60s. He is very knowledgable and he sells only aquatic plants and nerita. It was a fun buying experience. Because he showed me not just only his knowledges about aquatic plants but also his love for planted tanks. The crypts I bought from him are only available in some part of local provinces, in several fountains at shallow water areas with strong currents. The black colour on the leaves are the result of rich magnesium water. He said that the black colour will disappear after a few weeks planting in aquarium. And they will show their green leaves and if you use additives well enough you will see purples. Can guess how much does it cost for three?


----------



## AnhBui (16 Mar 2016)

A T1 short vid


----------



## AnhBui (20 Mar 2016)

It's spring time now at local town. It often has light rain days and nights which causes high humidity (80 - 90%). Temperature is from 21 to 28oC. Pretty bad weather condition for us, human, but it is a great time for plants to grow and bloom. Even mosses are growing at the cracks of pavements

Moss




Type of unknown plant (to me )













Centella asiatica. Very useful herb. I have an idea to use it for first W-K





Is this worth for a layout?





Bought this plant last Wednesday. Probably It is a member of Nymphaeaceae family. Really don't know its Latin name. Anyone could suggest?





Latest update on T1 and T2. I am happy with T1's condition. Decreased its Co2 to 1 - 2 bps













Well it's time to remove the current carpet and start with Crypts prava as planned before


----------



## dean (20 Mar 2016)

Regards
Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Mar 2016)

hello anhbui

i love the choice fish amzing colour on them rainbow. plants are stunning colours too. keep up the good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## dw1305 (21 Mar 2016)

Hi all,





AnhBui said:


> Type of unknown plant (to me


Might be_ Pilea microphylla, _it is American in origin but wide-spread in the wet Tropics. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (21 Mar 2016)

Got some time today to start with first W-K. I did few layout with 5 stones. But my wife commented that I should turn back to 3 stones. 5 stones are too much.

Stone is local stone and it is from T2 project. And we call it yellow-bee stone.

















Btw do I need to add more substrate? I plan to have a small carpet of Glossostigma Elatinoides in the front, hair grass at the left back side, and on the right hand side has yet been decided

Do you like the old T1?


----------



## AnhBui (23 Mar 2016)

Plants are in. 





I am going to place it outdoor to take advantage of sun lights and high humidity. Let's see how it's going


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Mar 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Got some time today to start with first W-K. I did few layout with 5 stones. But my wife commented that I should turn back to 3 stones. 5 stones are too much.
> 
> Stone is local stone and it is from T2 project. And we call it yellow-bee stone.
> 
> ...



very cool. love the tall stem plant 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (28 Mar 2016)

Today made some adjustment on substrate for T2. I bought several local plants originally from Thanh Hoa, Vietnam.






T2 water is cloudy due to more substrate added and planting so I did not take any picture of it

T1 has duckweeds. This is to cleanse water and also to control algae.





It looks amazing from under, does it?


----------



## Wisey (28 Mar 2016)

Your pictures seem to have a very strong green colour cast to them, are you using green light, or is this a filter applied post production?


----------



## AnhBui (28 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> Your pictures seem to have a very strong green colour cast to them, are you using green light, or is this a filter applied post production?


It is just light from my lamp. A 150w metal halide. I don't use any filter or apps to adjust colour. Btw any red plant looks dull under this lamp. Perhaps it is because of the lamp has only a metal halide bulb.


----------



## AnhBui (29 Mar 2016)

I removed completely the old carpet and planted the Thanh Hoa plants in both left and right back corner of the T2.





Unfortunately Crypt prava will not be delivered to me as planned. So I will leave it there for another week.

I finally found the name of Thanh Hoa plant in the Internet but some texts are covered. I hope that it will give you some hints

  

And here is the result after three weeks planting in the T2





And this another plant I have asked before but there is no answer for its name yet 





It is Tuesday and a busy day, so little time I had to take care of T1. Just want to share with you one of the crypts I have planted month ago. It is a rare plant in Vietnam and located in Bat Cave and areas nearby, Ba Vi, Hanoi (there is no Batman there of course lol). It was found by a group of German scientists in 70s of last century at some fountains. Today this area is restricted to the Army, so no one could access and has chance to look for it. If interested and lucky enough you may find its description in some libraries in Germany.

This is a bush I bought and I believe I am a lucky person 





And these are two smaller branches I split from that bush today





A look on single branch





I planted it in two areas of T1. The first area is in left corner where light is low and water current is slow. The second area is in the middle of the tank where light and water flow is strong. I did this for a reason that I want to observe the changes of it in two different conditions (I hope that I could give you more information about plant growth and change in the next couples of month and will be able to share it with you in the future if possible)


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Mar 2016)

i like rare plants. when ever i go back i will try to get some


----------



## AnhBui (30 Mar 2016)

legytt said:


> i like rare plants. when ever i go back i will try to get some


Meet me then I guarantee you will have it


----------



## AnhBui (30 Mar 2016)

Franky I always prefer local plant for two reasons.
1. It is tropical plant and it could survive through the horrible temperature during summer (could reach to 40oC outdoor)
2. Easy to find and buy and it is cheap 

Having introduced in my last post, Thanh Hoa plant (we call it Cói Thanh Hoá) is from Thanh Hoa province, Vietnam's North Central Coast region. Thanh Hoa's terrain I would say it has all Vietnam's geology and terrain characters including river, sea, jungle, mountain, hill and delta. Interesting, isn't it?  I believe Thanh Hoa Plant was discovered and used for hobby by Vietnamese hobbyists starting 80s of the 1900s. This plant can grow both underwater and land. It requires mid or strong lights, high humidity. This plant is also slow growing. It will develop into thick bush and from there you can split into smaller parts and plant them. I planted it in three areas to observe its growth: strong, medium light and shady. Ideal temperature for it is from 23 to 28oC 

Medium light. Its leaves shorter than the one in strong light and it grows slower.




Strong light. In the middle of picture. It has long leaves and they spread out in order to receive as much light as possible.
Far back, next to Otto and under Cherry Barb, is The rare "Bat Cave" crypt. I planted it directly into substrate to see how it will grow.




Shady. Its leaves are long. I think it will be thinner and longer




Back to the Bat Cave crypt story. I bought it month ago from local store at Thuy Khue village, West Lake, Hanoi. I got three bushes. Since this is crypt so it is not necessary to plant it into substrate. One more reason is I don't want it grow too fast. Because most plants I have for T1 are slow growing plants

Here is how the first growing after 1 month




The second and smaller one is right behind the first bush, in shady area. I did not take picture of it because it is being covered by other plants. I will take it out someday and picture it. But not today 

And the third one is here. You can see its roots developing through driftwood




As mention above yesterday I planted one small branch from first bush into substrate, in strong light and water flow.

I planted another branch directly into substrate in shady area. I also did not take picture of it as it is too early now

That's pretty much of it.


----------



## AnhBui (3 Apr 2016)

Yesterday this plant was completed melted and died. I believe the culprit of this was because I planted it directly into substrate from very first day I had it.







The same day I took this picture it did not show anything that it was dying 





Luckily the same plant in T2 is growing well and it has a new leaf. Well! Lesson learned. Do not plant any sensitive plants into substrate right after you have it


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





AnhBui said:


> I finally found the name of Thanh Hoa plant in the Internet but some texts are covered


 Probably _<"Eriocaulon_ "Vietnam"> on the label and that looks about right, but your plants looks like it might possibly be an _Isoetes sp. _Does it have hollow leaves? _Eriocaulon (& Isoetes)_ spp. have hollow leaves.

Also if you look at it from above are the leaves arranged in 3's (at 60o from each other)  and is the base of the plant loosely triangular? If it is? then it is a member of the Cyperaceae family.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (4 Apr 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Probably _<"Eriocaulon_ "Vietnam"> on the label and that looks about right, but your plants looks like it might possibly be an _Isoetes sp. _Does it have hollow leaves? _Eriocaulon (& Isoetes)_ spp. have hollow leaves.
> 
> Also if you look at it from above are the leaves arranged in 3's (at 60o from each other)  and is the base of the plant loosely triangular? If it is? then it is a member of the Cyperaceae family.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel. It has hollow leaves. I opened your link and compared it with what I have. It is Eriocaulon. And you are correct about the base. Also searched for more information and it all supported your answer


----------



## AnhBui (5 Apr 2016)

Yesterday I split the first bush into smaller branches and planted them. Today I have half day off work and got free time for myself before kids go home after school. I take the second bush out of the corner and picture it. I do hope with the help of experts like Darrel, we will know its name and family 

18.5cm long





Roots





Leaf




Leaf size - 1/2cm









Young branch




Base


----------



## AnhBui (5 Apr 2016)

I am able to find the real name of legendary crypt in here. 

http://www.aquabird.com.vn/forum/showthread.php?t=60219&s=e15397b3931fa64dea9e206e69a1eeee

and from there I am able to find its scientific name

http://www.bioone.org/doi/10.3372/wi.45.45203


----------



## dw1305 (5 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





AnhBui said:


> we will know its name and family


A lot of it is "_pick a name_". My degrees are in Botany and Horticulture, so I can often say what *something isn't* based on its morphology, but saying what *something is*, is a lot harder.

"Mick.Dk" is often your best bet for a name, because he has trialled a huge number of plants for suitability for commercial production by "Tropica".

Your _"Cryptocoryne_" is almost certainly an aroid (<"Araceae">), but it is a huge family (_Anubias, Bucephalandra, Cryptocoryne etc._) and Vietnam is a <"centre of biodiversity">, so a definitive name isn't really possible.

My suspicion, based mainly on the roots and rhizome (it looks like an epiphyte), is that it isn't a _Cryptocoryne_ sp. but possibly something like a _<"Schismatoglottis"> sp. _

cheers Darrel


----------



## AnhBui (5 Apr 2016)

dw1305 said:


> "Mick.Dk" is often your best bet for a name, because he has trialled a huge number of plants for suitability for commercial production by "Tropica".
> 
> cheers Darrel



Messaged him. Having read the article I have to admit that most of information about the crypt in my several posts above was not correct. Anyway still good to know that you were wrong rather than not knowing it


----------



## AnhBui (8 Apr 2016)

Not too much new. Two days ago I finished planting for T2. And here is how it looks. A bit messy now but it will definitely be "bushy"





T1 is "blooming" I think! Not bad for two month old tank


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Apr 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Yesterday I split the first bush into smaller branches and planted them. Today I have half day off work and got free time for myself before kids go home after school. I take the second bush out of the corner and picture it. I do hope with the help of experts like Darrel, we will know its name and family
> 
> 18.5cm long



Probably, Aridarium: http://junglemikey.blogspot.com/2012/07/new-species-of-narrow-leaf-aridarum.html


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Apr 2016)

Sorry, how big is your rainbowfish tank?


----------



## AnhBui (8 Apr 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Sorry, how big is your rainbowfish tank?



It is 125x45x55cm


----------



## dw1305 (11 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





Alexander Belchenko said:


> Probably, Aridarium:


Yes, _Aridarum_ (spelling) looks very likely, although they only occur on Borneo. 

_Aridarum_ spp. are similar to _Bucephalandra, _an Aroid within the Schismatoglottideae.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Apr 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Love your Scapes nice plants too


----------



## AnhBui (11 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi AnhBui, Love your Scapes nice plants too


Thanks!


----------



## AnhBui (22 Apr 2016)

Eriocaulon leaves at the shady area start melting. In medium light area it grows slowly. Definitely this plant requires more light to grow healthy. 

A short vid T1


----------



## AnhBui (27 Apr 2016)

Summer is very near. During spring-to-summer transition temperature raises significantly. Since last two weeks it has raised from 24 to 35oC at noon. It also has shower and thunderstorm every night. The hottest topic of local hobbyist Facebook group is chiller and some of them share concern about the temperature. And eventually several stores start selling chiller with the average cost from 100 to 200 pounds depending on size and capacity.

I have been starting my observation on temperature changes since early April and both tanks have a slightly change. T1 temperature is now 28 and T2 temperature is 26 without chiller or attempt to decrease water temperature. Some hobbyist I know suggested me to buy chiller. However I don't think I will do it. Just a fan of nature and more importantly I want nature does it jobs and I have plan to decrease temperature during hottest days.

Enough talking about summer, this is a hint how I do a water change 






T1 & T2




I got a 35cm cubic recently. This is my first cubic and i am still pulling my hair out on wood selection and scape. But it has to be simple, low tech


----------



## AnhBui (28 Apr 2016)

Got spare time today to start my 35cm cubic. This is my sketches on sticker in the office at noon.





But then things changed 100% after I left local stores with three pieces of wood, and two ADA Colorado sand bags.





35cm cubic





first try





final result




view from top




base




view from the left





view from the right




Since my initial idea is to setup a low tech, easy to maintain tank, so I do not use substrate. There will be few plants such as Anubias, Bucephalandra. And more importantly it will be a 360 tank  Kind of lazy tank for a lazy me


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Apr 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Great start


----------



## AnhBui (30 Apr 2016)

Plants in

Bucephalandra 2 species
Anubias nana mini
Crypt lucens


----------



## AnhBui (30 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi AnhBui, Great start


Thanks!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Apr 2016)

Very cool cubic.

In my area there is also problems with high temperature at summer. I'm using cooling fan on top of the tank - to increase air movement above the water and allow water to evaporate more and thus decrease the temp of the tank. Work good enough but have to add RO water every day due to high evaporation rate.


----------



## AnhBui (30 Apr 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very cool cubic.
> 
> In my area there is also problems with high temperature at summer. I'm using cooling fan on top of the tank - to increase air movement above the water and allow water to evaporate more and thus decrease the temp of the tank. Work good enough but have to add RO water every day due to high evaporation rate.



It is exactly what I will do this summer. A bit different that i may not use cooling fan but a ceiling fan to cool down the three tanks. Also they are being placed at the coolest corner of the ground floor.


----------



## AnhBui (2 May 2016)

Looks like high temperature makes fishes more aggressive. I saw the Congo tetra and rainbowfish attack and almost kill a guppy. 

African fern leaves are almost black, however, it is okay for me. It will grow back when weather is cooler in August.

Moved out all fishes today and gave away two pairs of Siamese algae eater. They did the excellent jobs during the last three months and it's time to go.

I added more anubias normal leaf and put 10 pairs of mix red cherry and orange shrimp in the 35 cube. Now it looks like an oasis in a desert. So its name is "The oasis"























 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (2 May 2016)

Oasis is really great!


----------



## AnhBui (3 May 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Oasis is really great!


Thanks, Alexander.


----------



## AnhBui (3 May 2016)

Serious problem with nano tank is that it is very hard to maintain stable environment and temperature. All of my shrimps died after one night due to temperature changed dramatically from 33oC noon to 26oC mid night. I did not not have enough tool to test my water. But I think is is also a culprit.  And perhaps it was because I did not following procedure to release them properly 

Moved back guppies and added two Ottos this morning. They will be cleaning crew for the oasis.

Rescued it from serious attack and you can see its anal fin was torn apart





Endler guppies


----------



## AnhBui (4 May 2016)

A short video on the oasis


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Great little Scape  Nice fish too


----------



## AnhBui (4 May 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi AnhBui, Great little Scape  Nice fish too



Thanks Roy.

Below are full tank info

The Oasis

Lightning: Flexi mini
Tank: 35cm cube
Filter: Eheim Classic 250
Sand: 3 ADA Colorado sand 2kg/bag
Plant: Bucephalandra two species
          Crypt. lucens
          Anubias nana mini
          Anubias normal leaf
Rock: Dragon stone
Wood: Not sure what it is

Lifestock: Otto
                Guppies

Ferts: ADA Multi bottom 2 pieces
           ADA Brighty K 1 push every water change
           ADA Step 1 1 push ever water change

Water change every other day at 50%

Low Co2 at 2nd week. Around 1/2 bps

Think of ADA shade but still not sure will use it


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 May 2016)

Have you restricted the flow of your eheim classic 250? Not sure what is your outlet type...


----------



## jackychun218 (4 May 2016)

Nice setup bro. Your tanks are in UK or Hanoi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (4 May 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Have you restricted the flow of your eheim classic 250? Not sure what is your outlet type...



I use Eheim outlet and I do not restrict flow.


----------



## AnhBui (4 May 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Nice setup bro. Your tanks are in UK or Hanoi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. In Hanoi


----------



## jackychun218 (4 May 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Thanks. In Hanoi



No wonder you can find many local plants. What camera are you using to capture video and photos. It looks sharp and amazing!


----------



## AnhBui (4 May 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> No wonder you can find many local plants. What camera are you using to capture video and photos. It looks sharp and amazing!


Thanks. I am using a Fuji film X10. It has two amazing functions which are under water and film simulation


----------



## AnhBui (5 May 2016)

Had some fun in the office today and this idea just arrived






Nothing special for this small tank. But It is really low tech  No fert, no substrate, no Co2, no filter 

It started from this









to this





and the result after 15 minutes  with three Endler guppies 





And I call it "Yes, another guppy tank"

The Oasis and T2





Guppies





Feel like a dancer


----------



## Manisha (6 May 2016)

All your tanks are so neat & professional looking ☺ I like the Oasis from all sides!


----------



## AnhBui (7 May 2016)

Manisha said:


> All your tanks are so neat & professional looking ☺ I like the Oasis from all sides!


Thanks Manisha.

Place it near house's door. In this area it has more sunlight than other areas.





as you can see water is clearer than it was two days ago. Because the plant on the left hand side is playing a natural filter





View from the top





Enjoyable, isn't it!


----------



## Ludvig_swe (8 May 2016)

Nice diversity in your setups. Inspires me to try new stuff!


----------



## AnhBui (10 May 2016)

Crashed more dragon stones and put them in several areas to create more attractive and natural appearance for the oasis.

Anubias starts having melting leaves. But it should be okay. They were emersed.

Nothing much going on in the last two weeks. Moved guppies out again and replaced them with six neon tetras. Their colours are quite blend with layout. More importantly I am completely happy with the tank condition. No algae and plants are growing


----------



## AnhBui (16 May 2016)

Had an idea while playing with kids last weekend. It will be very low budget project and its name is "Back to childhood" Stay tune for update. It is in progress. More posts are coming


----------



## AnhBui (17 May 2016)

Ordered my two custom nano tanks last Sunday and got all materials I need yesterday. Total spending is ~8.16 pounds.

a. 2 custom tanks (15x15x16.5 and 15x15x26.5). 5.65 pounds
b. Three pieces of wood: 1.57 pounds
c. 1.5kg of rocks (type is similar to picture below): ~94 pennies





It's going to be fun!


----------



## jackychun218 (25 May 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Ordered my two custom nano tanks last Sunday and got all materials I need yesterday. Total spending is ~8.16 pounds.
> 
> a. 2 custom tanks (15x15x16.5 and 15x15x26.5). 5.65 pounds
> b. Three pieces of wood: 1.57 pounds
> ...



Any update on your new project bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (25 May 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Any update on your new project bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am waiting for tanks now. Still consider a go or no go for betta


----------



## jackychun218 (25 May 2016)

AnhBui said:


> I am waiting for tanks now. Still consider a go or no go for betta



15x15 is very small. I think it is suitable for a loner like beta fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (25 May 2016)

This is a part 1 of low budget project

It has not completed and sorry for low quality phone pics. It is pretty late here and I will keep working on maybe in the other day


----------



## AnhBui (26 May 2016)

Made a quick adjustment this morning before heading to office. Of course It will need more anubias to cover wood. Perhaps i may smash more stones to cover wood base. See below for newest layout. Tell me which is your fav. The old one or the adjustment then I will make it a go


----------



## jackychun218 (26 May 2016)

Previous layout was more natural in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 May 2016)

Previous was more dynamic


----------



## AnhBui (26 May 2016)

How about this floating layout?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 May 2016)

Looks like a classic dancer for me. With  yellow fine sand it should work fine. Just make sure you still have some room to do maintenance or the wood should be easy to pull out for maintenance.


----------



## AnhBui (26 May 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Looks like a classic dancer for me. With  yellow fine sand it should work fine. Just make sure you still have some room to do maintenance or the wood should be easy to pull out for maintenance.



This tank is 30x20x20. So I think maintenance can be done by using a toothbrush. I did not go for this layout because I did not know how to adjust the third piece to get a better shape  It does not look right


----------



## jackychun218 (26 May 2016)

AnhBui said:


> This tank is 30x20x20. So I think maintenance can be done by using a toothbrush. I did not go for this layout because I did not know how to adjust the third piece to get a better shape  It does not look right



May be you try to have another piece of wood? It might look like your Oasis in the end ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (26 May 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> May be you try to have another piece of wood? It might look like your Oasis in the end ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will try to make it through. Get a new piece is the last effort.


----------



## AnhBui (26 May 2016)

This is the latest layout. And it is final one. 

Sorry for poor quality and cloudy water. Good night folks







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (27 May 2016)

Back to childhood part 1 completed


----------



## AnhBui (28 May 2016)

Thanks, Alexander


----------



## jackychun218 (28 May 2016)

Well done! Very good scape in the end! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (30 May 2016)

Got the stand for back to childhood yesterday. Still lots of work to be done include convincing my wife it is safe to place my small tanks on it. Here is how I drafted the project


----------



## AnhBui (30 May 2016)

Day 3 with new Led unit









Side view. It is not really clean set. Will rearrange when having time






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (31 May 2016)

A glimpse of back to childhood part 2. A bit overspending now


----------



## jackychun218 (31 May 2016)

The stand looks great! You should be a civil engineer to calculate all the loads to this structure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (31 May 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> The stand looks great! You should be a civil engineer to calculate all the loads to this structure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I once was interested to be an Architect while at high school  But it was very long time ago.


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

Wow great project indeed. Ironically, back to the childhood exhibit is not at all compatible with any child within a 10m radius!


----------



## AnhBui (31 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Wow great project indeed. Ironically, back to the childhood exhibit is not at all compatible with any child within a 10m radius!



That's what I am pulling my hair out after a test this morning I will try to sort it out soon


----------



## AnhBui (1 Jun 2016)

It has been very hot since the last two days. Tank's average temperature is around 29oC  













Still lack of connection between them


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jun 2016)

Guys I think I am going to re-scape T2 in the next couples of month. It is not because I am not happy with it current condition and layout. The original idea of this started from my ambition to promote the hobby to local people. Vietnam has several people who have won high rankings in IAPLC. However through years we still are separate groups and there are not many people can truly understand the art of aquascaping and how enjoyable and easy it is to start an aquatic tank. Got lucky because this store has the same idea and they have been starting live on Facebook recently. I plan to start our live on rescaping my tank by October this year and weekly posting the progress and moving the tank back to my house by December. It is mainly Vietnamese but I do hope they will include English later for everyone. Enjoy and "keep on aquascaping"

Last but not least this is commercial free


----------



## jackychun218 (7 Jun 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Guys I think I am going to re-scape T2 in the next couples of month. It is not because I am not happy with it current condition and layout. The original idea of this started from my ambition to promote the hobby to local people. Vietnam has several people who have won high rankings in IAPLC. However through years we still are separate groups and there are not many people can truly understand the art of aquascaping and how enjoyable and easy it is to start an aquatic tank. Got lucky because this store has the same idea and they have been starting live on Facebook recently. I plan to start our live on rescaping my tank by October this year and weekly posting the progress and moving the tank back to my house by December. It is mainly Vietnamese but I do hope they will include English later for everyone. Enjoy and "keep on aquascaping"
> 
> Last but not least this is commercial free



Is this your store? I will visit it when I am back to Vietnam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jun 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Is this your store? I will visit it when I am back to Vietnam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Of course not. They are one of local stores I know and often buy stuff. They are very open for visitors and hobbyists


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jun 2016)

They are streaming live on setting up a new tank now. I believe they are on the right tracks. More people are watching and following


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Jun 2016)

can i watch 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jun 2016)

legytt said:


> can i watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



Oops! Just got back. Busy with kids.

You can visit their page with link below

https://www.facebook.com/aquaminhlong/

Live streaming is done but there will be more


----------



## AnhBui (17 Jun 2016)

Picture update on Part 1










and a short video


----------



## BBogdan (22 Jun 2016)

I like the rocks. They have a nice shape and colours. 
I think it would look much better with more anubias in the front of the wood.


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jun 2016)

BBogdan said:


> I like the rocks. They have a nice shape and colours.
> I think it would look much better with more anubias in the front of the wood.


Thanks for suggestions. I would love to, however it's a low budget project and I set a limited spending for it ☝️once it's set you can't be over spending. In fact I am slightly over spending


----------



## Ulfsark (23 Jun 2016)

Wow, you have really sweet tanks. Photo quality is also great. What are you using to take pictures of your tanks?


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jun 2016)

Ulfsark said:


> Wow, you have really sweet tanks. Photo quality is also great. What are you using to take pictures of your tanks?


Thanks! It is a Fujifilm X10. Only few modes I am using for taking pictures which are S, A and underwater


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jun 2016)

Time for a trimming soon


----------



## hrishi007 (24 Jun 2016)

You sure can grow any plant mate..Nice


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2016)

Just received a picture from local store 

Back to childhood part II will be very soon


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2016)

This is how I take Part II home


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2016)

hrishi007 said:


> You sure can grow any plant mate..Nice



Thanks for your encouragement. I failed a lot


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2016)

Thanks everyone for viewing and likes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2016)

Went to local store, Aqua Minh Long, after work and got all my tanks. They are small tanks, made by store owner and their finish is good. I had some fun playing with materials there and let the inspiration and imagination go

Next to Part I




Finish closeup









Initial ideas

















Sand will be added later. Wood and rocks are being soak in the next couples of day

Good night folks!


----------



## Manisha (6 Jul 2016)

Hi Anhbui, your tanks are looking very professional as always... a bit too perfect in fact, as I'm rather jealous!

I really like the contrasting designs of your three small tanks - you have anice great eye for aquascaping and are very creative


----------



## jackychun218 (7 Jul 2016)

The tank looks very promising bro! Keep update your good journal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jul 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> The tank looks very promising bro! Keep update your good journal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jacky



Manisha said:


> Hi Anhbui, your tanks are looking very professional as always... a bit too perfect in fact, as I'm rather jealous!
> 
> I really like the contrasting designs of your three small tanks - you have anice great eye for aquascaping and are very creative



Hi Manisha, thank you. I have learned a lot from UKAPS members and especially from this man


----------



## Manisha (7 Jul 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Thanks Jacky
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manisha, thank you. I have learned a lot from UKAPS members and especially from this man


I agree - UKAPS folk are great! So helpful & knowledgeable! & Amano revolutionized how we think of our aquatic tanks 

However, you can read and learn much but talent & artistic flair is a gift you either have or you don't &  you just have it (jealously scowling...!)


----------



## AnhBui (8 Jul 2016)

Part II completed





Tanks info

15x15x15mm
15x15x25mm

White sand
ADA Amazonia

Plants:
Anubias Nana Petite
Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"
Mini Taiwan moss
and a few buce

This is my first time with real low tech tanks, so dosing still an open question for me? But perhaps it should be okay to use liquid carbon (01 push for 50l), and one push Step 1, Brighty K every other day


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jul 2016)

Hi there, Nice looking nano tanks!

Your lightning seems a bit too strong for low tech setup...can you dim it?

Otherwise, no need for daily ferts dosage in these tank, 1x per week after WC is OK. Liquid carbo is ok daily but beware to not 'burn' your mosses.

Good luck!


----------



## AnhBui (9 Jul 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there, Nice looking nano tanks!
> 
> Your lightning seems a bit too strong for low tech setup...can you dim it?
> 
> ...



Hi, that's great suggestion. I do appreciate it. I replace the flexi mini by a desk lamp. Definitely the tanks need a different led unit. 

Just checked with local store for two led units that suit for such small tanks. Looks like I have to wait for a couple of weeks more


----------



## AnhBui (11 Jul 2016)

Since we've been going through hot summer with the average temperature 35oC. All of my planted tanks are not in the best condition. Some plants died but the rest are still doing okay. I think most of my plan for summer are on track. Quite happy with that

Added Crypt. Flamingo last week. Looks like it starts growing in. My camera settings and 10k metal lamp make it less pink than it really is









Enchinodorus parviflorus tropica?





And some shots of my angelfishes


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Jul 2016)

re crypt sp. Flamingo - I have one, and I can confirm - it's very tricky specie to make good shot. Very hard to make it appear pink on photo, rather than greyish whitish.


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jul 2016)

It is bloody hot this week. Although average temperature is 37 but you can feel it like more than 40 due to high humidity and cloudy sky. We had a shower this morning and it is a huge relief



I made an adjustment last night and tonight for Part II. I am a perfectionist, aren't I?


















I think in the next several months, moss will cover all rocks and wood they will have a denser look


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

hey tank looking good as always. i like the look of the tank floating on the pebbles


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> hey tank looking good as always. i like the look of the tank floating on the pebbles



It is tea table  and my nephew made that decoration years ago. And I think my tanks take all places available in my house


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

AnhBui said:


> It is tea table  and my nephew made that decoration years ago. And I think my tanks take all places available in my house


hahha any where you have a table there a ideal in your head


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> hahha any where you have a table there a ideal in your head



Very true indeed


----------



## AnhBui (14 Jul 2016)

New led units - Eheim Powerled daylight 7W





Time to sit back and relax


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (14 Jul 2016)

The midlle one looks very unusual. I just wonder if you can get the picture without that HOB...


----------



## AnhBui (14 Jul 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> The midlle one looks very unusual. I just wonder if you can get the picture without that HOB...



Sure. I will do it in next WC


----------



## AnhBui (15 Jul 2016)

Hi Alexander, got WC today and below the middle nano tank without HOB


----------



## AnhBui (17 Jul 2016)

A short vid


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Jul 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jul 2016)

Sadly part I gravel caused some troubles for me to keep water and glass clean. I have to take it down and rescape it with new rocks. 

Plant list has been decided but it will take few weeks to have all I need. Fun part tonight was moving all shrimps from part I to part II


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Jul 2016)

nice one. different from your wood layout. put some light on i want to see  the full tank 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> nice one. different from your wood layout. put some light on i want to see  the full tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



Top





Front





Back




Just found a problem with HOB. It can't fit with current layout  Think think think  Gotta try to see if it fits with part II tommorow


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

what about a small external filter


----------



## AnhBui (20 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> what about a small external filter


Can't find it here. I found a good spot for it this morning. Problem solved


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2016)

These are fascinating! Such tiny tooney tanks.


----------



## AnhBui (20 Jul 2016)

rebel said:


> These are fascinating! Such tiny tooney tanks.


Thanks. Remember the stand? I have another plan for it. This time not tanks but some other plants. Orchid maybe?

Visited my favourite store after work and had most of plants I need. They are

Blyca Japonica
Dwarf hairgrass
Hydrocotyle tripartita

Take out some anubias nana petite and crypt parva from T2 and T1 and voila













Ah, Facebook just reminded me of my first tank a year ago. Happy anniversary. lol


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2016)

Looking forward to what you do with the stands. Also consider air plants if you want some unique stuff.


----------



## AnhBui (24 Jul 2016)

Plants are grown in and I think it is really paid off






New spawn





I really love these rock's texture and shape. Also it is pretty tricky if you want to smash it in to shapes as your wish


----------



## Manisha (24 Jul 2016)

Your rock has a lovely texture in part 1  I wonder what's in store for the stand?! Although it would be still nice to see back to childhood featured on it 

Enjoyed looking back on tank 1 and 2 also


----------



## AnhBui (25 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Your rock has a lovely texture in part 1  I wonder what's in store for the stand?! Although it would be still nice to see back to childhood featured on it
> 
> Enjoyed looking back on tank 1 and 2 also



Thanks, Manisha. I tested the stand with tanks and looked at them in a couple of minutes. It was too risky and not safe 

I have not decided on how I will do with plants and the stand. Perhaps it might take longer as I want some of my questions to be answered first


----------



## AnhBui (3 Aug 2016)

Emersed anubias leaves




Next week it's officially autumn and perhaps it will has more rains and temperature will be cooler down to 34 mid-day and 26 mid-night. Summer is almost over





Heat caused a bit problem with Part I plant growth. Two portions of blyxa japonica melted and died. The rest plants are doing okay. Photoperiod is 8 hours from 5pm to 2am. Dosing in first week is 1 push of ADA Step 1 and Brighty K daily. Next week I am going to reduce dosing to 1 push of each every water change. Also I setup this as high tech tank so 24/7 Co2 at 1bps





There is no livestock in Part I now. In one or two more weeks tank's condition will be more settled and a cleaning crew of 20 RC shrimp will be added

Not bad for a low tech tank. Cleaning crew is doing a very good job. Photoperiod is 5 hours from 8pm to 1am
Dosing is 1 push of AD Brighty K and Step 1 every water change and 1 push of liquid Co2 Borneowild Growth every other day













Hello there




More cleaning "staff"












Let me know if you see young shrimp


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Next week it's officially autumn and perhaps it will has more rains and temperature will be cooler down to 34 mid-day and 26 mid-night. Summer is almost over



Lucky you! In my town we recently got the hit of extreme heat, my tanks and me are in poor states.


----------



## jackychun218 (3 Aug 2016)

Very good progress bro! Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (3 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Lucky you! In my town we recently got the hit of extreme heat, my tanks and me are in poor states.



I hope it will end soon Alexander

Our autumn often starts with heavy rain and ends with another shower. I can tell it is a routine every year. After that weather condition is warmer and dry, less rain before we enter winter


----------



## AnhBui (5 Aug 2016)

Still fighting with temperature. It is almost mid-night and temperature is 29.
I have to trim most of blyxa japonica in part I, and only few small portion left. Rotala green is now planted at the place which was for blyxa





Part I HOB was removed and a Eheim classic 250 takes its place. I have to use 250 because I cannot find Eheim 150 anywhere now. It is sold out. 

Visited Aqua Minh Long after work and placed my order. It will be delivered to me in early September 

I thought I had to wait a week or two, however, after 24 hours with 250 tank is now ready for cleaning crew. Hopefully the brown diatoms will be gone in a couple of days


----------



## Manisha (5 Aug 2016)

Hey part one us looking well with the rescape ☺ & your shrimp have lovely colouring. Great photos ☺


----------



## AnhBui (10 Aug 2016)

Cleaning time. With such high Autumn temperature now it might take longer to form a full carpet


----------



## AnhBui (13 Aug 2016)

Did a massive trimming tonight and moved out most of abunias nana petite last Wednesday 





This is how Co2 is being dissolved





There are several unwanted snails and I have this assassin to do the tasks





It's P.A.R.T.Y time. This piece of winter melon is for otto but it seems shrimps like it





It's pretty tough time for plants to grow in our high heat. You can see the impact of high temperature on one of my nano tank




This one is doing okay









This shrimp is almost going out of the water









I am going to have new stand for them soon


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Did a massive trimming tonight and moved out most of abunias nana petite last Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ever time i see that glass table it look like the tank is floating


----------



## jackychun218 (15 Aug 2016)

How is the Eheim light working bro? Is this too strong for the nano tank or just right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (15 Aug 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> How is the Eheim light working bro? Is this too strong for the nano tank or just right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lightning is okay. In fact you can adjust the height from lamp to water surface. Eheim recommends 8cm max but depend on temps I adjust it from 10 to 15cm


----------



## AnhBui (15 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> ever time i see that glass table it look like the tank is floating



I like the composition. But kids often put their hands on these nano. So option is move table to another corner, get a new stand and rearrange power supply


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2016)

Love the simplicity of the scapes - you definitely have a signature look


----------



## JackMartins (16 Aug 2016)

Really nice minimalist scapes. Beautiful. 

Thank you!


----------



## AnhBui (16 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Love the simplicity of the scapes - you definitely have a signature look



Thanks Tim. I got the inspiration from James Findley's work through the eyes of a child



JackMartins said:


> Really nice minimalist scapes. Beautiful.
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks Jack


----------



## AnhBui (19 Aug 2016)

It's been awhile since my last update on T1. In fact I do not take a lot of care for it as this tank is already mature. Selected plants are hardy and can survive under high temperature. If you still remember the plant I had early Feb from local aquatic plant store. It is local plant and after nearly six months in T1 I can tell this one is very slow grower (only two new leaves and I barely see much difference in its height) and need less care than any other in T1





This is tank picture I took tonight. Still looks good as if it has never been in such summer high temperature





You might guess what's in the middle of the tank. It is suction cup I put it there for keeping longfin pleco food from floating

Don't look at green spot. I will clean it this weekend





Bonus pic from part ii


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Aug 2016)

Simple but very nice. If it does not require too much maintenance - it's wonderful home trank. You can enjoy your fish rather than worrying about plants.


----------



## AnhBui (20 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Simple but very nice. If it does not require too much maintenance - it's wonderful home trank. You can enjoy your fish rather than worrying about plants.



Thanks Alexander. The left hand side needs more time to grow back in the next several months, but I'm happy with it


----------



## AnhBui (25 Aug 2016)

Just photo update



























Little redness to the foreground









and greenness to the middle




Next trimming is coming very soon


----------



## AnhBui (31 Aug 2016)

Not sure why my Rotal Rotundifolia is losing its redness. Instead its colour is now pink. Meanwhile Helanthium tenellum is gorgeous with its redness






Did a trimming after looking at this picture showing up on my screen




I can see some black spots showing on Anubias leaves. Anyone has idea about it?


----------



## AnhBui (13 Sep 2016)

Nothing much to update. Got a new stand









You can see this tank is a bit unhealthy. Wait for winter to thrive


----------



## jackychun218 (13 Sep 2016)

My anubias also got some black spots on its leaves previously and I think it could due to the lack of nutrients. Normally, anubias store "energy" in the rhizomes and that energy will release slowly to the leaves for it to develop. So when you see the leaves has black spots or yellowish, might be the sign to dose more fertilizer to your tank. 

Sometimes, melting leaves also due to the change of environment from emerged to submersed under water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (18 Sep 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> My anubias also got some black spots on its leaves previously and I think it could due to the lack of nutrients. Normally, anubias store "energy" in the rhizomes and that energy will release slowly to the leaves for it to develop. So when you see the leaves has black spots or yellowish, might be the sign to dose more fertilizer to your tank.
> 
> Sometimes, melting leaves also due to the change of environment from emerged to submersed under water.
> 
> ...


Added more dosing and black spots disappeared. Thanks for your suggestion Jacky. Ka me ka me ha!


----------



## jackychun218 (19 Sep 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Added more dosing and black spots disappeared. Thanks for your suggestion Jacky. Ka me ka me ha!



Great to hear that, bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (14 Oct 2016)

It's time for a new update. I took down 125x45x55 and 35 cube. Sold the 35 cube and sent the 125x45x55 to local store to make an adjustment to 125x60x60





Had a quick video chat with Ryan this Tuesday and he asked me my plan to for it. I have yet decided for the layout but briefing him about the convex or island layout where I am going to reuse my plants, substrate and sand




Wip


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Oct 2016)

Nice video chat even thought it was hard to hear you. Facebook video isn't that great. Great start mate the size is a monster 60cm high you need a ladder  cant wait to see what you come up with

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Oct 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Great to hear that, bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello there


----------



## jackychun218 (15 Oct 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hello there



Hello Ryan! 

Anh Bui, that tank size 120x60x60 is my dream tank, man! Don't know when can I have it on my own due to the space constraint. Hehe. How did your local store adjust the tank? Nicely done! 

Can't wait to see your new aquascape! ☘️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (15 Oct 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Hello Ryan!
> 
> Anh Bui, that tank size 120x60x60 is my dream tank, man! Don't know when can I have it on my own due to the space constraint. Hehe. How did your local store adjust the tank? Nicely done!
> 
> ...



At the beginning i asked him to make a 125x50x50 from 125x45x55 and add 5cm more for tank stand. He demolished the tank, and we took a look at the possibility of reuse front and back pieces. Then I changed my decision not to reuse but make a new tank of 125x60x60 and add 15cm for stand. So it should be adjustment in double quotes 
I also need to rearrange m stuff at home for it, therefore i am going to set it up with the owner and let him take care of it at the first month I can say it's not 100% from me but a co-work


----------



## AnhBui (3 Nov 2016)

We're live on hardscape now


----------



## AnhBui (3 Nov 2016)

Behind the camera


----------



## AnhBui (3 Nov 2016)

New hardscape material:
Spider-wood
Sedimentary rock
Vietnam's yellow sand
Aqua Minh Long's dirt

Reused material:
ADA powersand
ADA Amazonia
ADA Colorado sand

Hardscape layout: convex

Intended plants:
Anubias nana petite
Rotala super red
Microsorum pteropus v. 'needle leaf'
Trident java fern
Crypt. parva (very small amount)
Cryptocoryne Nevillii (very small amount)
Moss to cover wood branches (yet decided)

Fauna:
20 red-nose tetra
2 Longfin pleco
5 otto


----------



## AnhBui (4 Nov 2016)

Quick photo update


----------



## jackychun218 (4 Nov 2016)

What a beautiful spider woods that you have! This layout is very promising! 

I just few the three big branches on the left parallel to each other makes it a bit imbalance. Just my opinion only...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (4 Nov 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> What a beautiful spider woods that you have! This layout is very promising!
> 
> I just few the three big branches on the left parallel to each other makes it a bit imbalance. Just my opinion only...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. We have not finished it yet. I am waiting for more wood to make a final adjustment. I am not happy with right low corner either


----------



## jackychun218 (5 Nov 2016)

Great to know that. For the fauna, I think 20 Rummynose Tetras are quite less for your tank size. I think you can have a school of 50! That would look awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (5 Nov 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Great to know that. For the fauna, I think 20 Rummynose Tetras are quite less for your tank size. I think you can have a school of 50! That would look awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have nearly 20 platty in my 80x40x40 and i am going to move them to this tank. Less  and focus more on tank's layout and tranquility are my intentions  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (7 Nov 2016)

Looks good at its 4 months old











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (11 Nov 2016)

It's monsoon and temperature drops to 16 midnight. It once was yellowish, now it's green again


----------



## AnhBui (14 Nov 2016)

Soaking wood and cleaning staff in


----------



## jackychun218 (14 Nov 2016)

Holy molly! I love your cleaning army, man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (14 Nov 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> Holy molly! I love your cleaning army, man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's fun seeing them clean the wood. Just a trick to clean faster. Btw they're not mine. The owner will sell them to hobbyists soon after tank is clean


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (15 Nov 2016)

A short video update - back to childhood project


----------



## AnhBui (19 Nov 2016)

1st planting. I will share a time lapse video later


----------



## AnhBui (19 Nov 2016)

1st planting finished. We're discussing background plants and details and work on it in the next couples of day


----------



## jackychun218 (19 Nov 2016)

It looks very promising bro! Waiting for your coming updates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (22 Nov 2016)

As promised this is time lapse video for 1st


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Nov 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Love your scapes really outstanding work


----------



## AnhBui (23 Nov 2016)

Hi Roy, thank you

Talk with founder's wife and she wants to name it as The sails instead of The island. The reason being is the layout resembles a sail boat. What say you?





We're scheduling for 2nd planting which includes gluing mini Taiwan mosses


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2016)

Hi AnhBui ,Good name


----------



## AnhBui (8 Dec 2016)

Nothing special for 125x60x60. Got new stem plant and make it get used to with submerged condition





This is one of my favourite points in the tank




Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Dec 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Nothing special for 125x60x60. Got new stem plant and make it get used to with submerged condition
> 
> View attachment 95496
> 
> ...


amazing colours


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2016)

Hi A, Stunning plant love the pink stem and leaf shape. Would look really cool in a Wabi-Kusa  I can see why its your  favourite point .I Love the rock colour with the patina the algae gives  Nice fish photo too.


----------



## cosmin_ruz (10 Dec 2016)

Rocks have nice color!


----------



## AnhBui (14 Dec 2016)

Snapshots of my nano









And a short video recorded early this week


----------



## jackychun218 (14 Dec 2016)

Very nice video bro! Plants were pearling gorgeously! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (23 Dec 2016)

This is my first tank after four months of extreme summer heat and three month recovery. Plants grow wildly and I am going to trim them tomorrow along with a water change. After 1 year in service I replace 10000K bulb with a 6500K bulb. It is because 10000K bulb is expiring and does not really promote plant growth and health, and for the sake of the ballast . I also want to have more natural light rather than seeing it being casted with green







Excuse for poor quality photo and video


----------



## AnhBui (29 Dec 2016)

Photo update


----------



## jackychun218 (29 Dec 2016)

The island looks good now bro. I think it would look better if you paste a background at the back glass wall. Either black background or frosted one will make the scape look nicer and not distractive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (30 Dec 2016)

jackychun218 said:


> The island looks good now bro. I think it would look better if you paste a background at the back glass wall. Either black background or frosted one will make the scape look nicer and not distractive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for suggestions. I am putting more efforts and yet satisfied with tank and plant health. I have asked Manh to watch it closer. Brown algae is blooming


----------



## jackychun218 (30 Dec 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Thanks for suggestions. I am putting more efforts and yet satisfied with tank and plant health. I have asked Manh to watch it closer. Brown algae is blooming



It seems like this scape has lots of slow grown plants and algae might has chance to outbreak. You might consider plant some fast growing plants or put some floating plants temporary to soak up excessive nutrients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (2 Jan 2017)

jackychun218 said:


> It seems like this scape has lots of slow grown plants and algae might has chance to outbreak. You might consider plant some fast growing plants or put some floating plants temporary to soak up excessive nutrients.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah It's because this tank is using mix ADA powersand and Manh's secret dirt, so i am letting him to monitor and do whatever he might think it's necessary. So far so good with cleaning crew









































Lightning is strong and Manh is suggesting a custom build. It's a mix lighting of T5 and Metal halide and led. T5 bulbs are at the back for red stem plants, single 150w metal halide is in the center and Led in the front


----------



## jackychun218 (2 Jan 2017)

Wow! What a lighting combination!  That would give a boost to plant to grow then! And plenty of fertilizer and CO2 injection should be in order to have everything balance. With that speed, you will have a beautiful set up for this Lunar New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (2 Jan 2017)

jackychun218 said:


> Wow! What a lighting combination!  That would give a boost to plant to grow then! And plenty of fertilizer and CO2 injection should be in order to have everything balance. With that speed, you will have a beautiful set up for this Lunar New Year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No fert at all. Manh is very famous for his rich iron soil. It boosts plants growth without needing additional fertilizers. I might need to add fert later in its third month


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jan 2017)

I had the sails moved to my house tonight. Everything looks perfectly and I am so excited and happy with the results.  for Manh and his team. It's worth for waiting such a long time








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jackychun218 (7 Jan 2017)

Your home looks like a showroom now bro! Congrats!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jan 2017)

Latest updates on 'The sails'

Last week before moving to my house




Two days ago (more cleaning crews in)




Two days ago




Yesterday (better and might need proper trimming later this weekend)




Another one. I am going to clean it with brush and hose during water change








And here is the best part and my fav


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jan 2017)

Our biggest holiday is coming in the next two weeks, and I will have more time to write longer post 'bout The Sails, from very begging to its current status. In the meantime enjoy aquascaping


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jan 2017)

AnhBui said:


> Our biggest holiday is coming in the next two weeks, and I will have more time to write longer post 'bout The Sails, from very begging to its current status. In the meantime enjoy aquascaping


Hello mate

Your tank is coming long very nicely. I like the clean look nice and simple. Hope moving the tank is not going to be a pain. Keep us posted looking forward to the next update


----------



## jackychun218 (13 Jan 2017)

Very nice! The plants looks so lush! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jan 2017)

Short and raw videos


----------



## Doubu (19 Jan 2017)

Can't see the videos yet through here =(


----------



## AnhBui (19 Jan 2017)

Doubu said:


> Can't see the videos yet through here =(



Something is completely messy with vimeo. Uploaded to YouTube. You can watch now


----------



## AnhBui (14 Feb 2017)

This is the latest picture of my two nano tanks. They are mature and do not need much maintenance but regular water change. I am thinking of replacing Blyxa Japonica with few crypts but have yet decided


----------



## AnhBui (20 Feb 2017)

Submitted my photos to Aquascaping podcast. That will be fun

Here is my 2-minute video of back to childhood project. Really love their simplicity


----------



## AnhBui (16 Mar 2017)

I give away the first tank and relocate my two nano tanks next to The sails





This is how they look now


----------



## AnhBui (25 Apr 2019)

A picture is showing it all we are now.





Feel like inferno


----------



## AnhBui (8 May 2019)

Our weather has been so much cooler since early of May. It is pretty strange, but I love it.

My favourite view point from staircase 






And this is 60 before background trimming


----------



## AnhBui (24 May 2019)

A little update on my 60cm. 





And here is how I am doing weekly maintenance


----------



## AnhBui (18 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year everyone. It’s time for a new scape, a no serious one. I bought two bags of Ada  Amazonia version 2, one bag of powersand type S advanced. 

First attempt, then destroyed it





Second and final scape.





Filled up, and cycled, and planted after one week.





I do like observing plants transforming from emersed to submerged growers, therefore I used all potted plants.





Crypts tends to melt in new tank, so I let them floating in few days. My recommendation to you that do not plant them right after you scape. Cycle your tank first, wait few weeks for bacteria colony to settle, then you can plant them. Crypt will not melt and die.





I keep my tank lit up to 11 hours per day with one hour break in the middle. Co2 injection is roughly around 3bps. Few days after planted.

















One week old


----------



## AnhBui (18 Jan 2020)

Next to river themed tank




Pearling plant





Short video


----------



## Tankless (18 Jan 2020)

AnhBui said:


> Happy New Year everyone. It’s time for a new scape, a no serious one. I bought two bags of Ada  Amazonia version 2, one bag of powersand type S advanced.
> 
> First attempt, then destroyed it
> 
> ...



What are the name's of the pink/red/orange coloured plants within the pictures?


----------



## AnhBui (18 Jan 2020)

Tankless said:


> What are the name's of the pink/red/orange coloured plants within the pictures?



They are rotala rotundifolia red, orange, and wallichii


----------



## AnhBui (27 Jan 2020)

Last week I trimmed my tank, increased photoperiod to 12 hours daily. I also use few drops of Ada green gain to reduce plant stress and disease after trimming. Below are pictures of my tank as of today









Short tank video update


----------



## AnhBui (27 Feb 2020)

It’s been two months now since the day I scaped it. And I just love the wild look my tank is developing to. 

















Added some anubias species, and moved them around the find the best spots. 









I also removed lots of rotala rotundifia red as they were tooking over tank impression. It’s too much redness I would say. This act helps to have better colour balance.


----------



## Wookii (27 Feb 2020)

Very nice tank! Can I just ask what a couple of the plants are?

I assume this is a Buce, but what type? I've not seen one with such small leaves:





Also, what species is the stem plant on the far left? This one:


----------



## GHNelson (27 Feb 2020)

Rotala maybe!
hoggie


----------



## Wookii (27 Feb 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Rotala maybe!
> hoggie



Lol Thanks, but which one?!


----------



## AnhBui (27 Feb 2020)

Wookii said:


> Lol Thanks, but which one?!



It’s rotala wallichii. This is it transforming to submerged growth.


----------



## AnhBui (27 Feb 2020)

Wookii said:


> I assume this is a Buce, but what type? I've not seen one with such small leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnhBui (28 Feb 2020)

Wookii said:


> I assume this is a Buce, but what type? I've not seen one with such small leaves:



I contacted seller and he told me it is mini boyan.


----------



## AnhBui (28 Feb 2020)

Jacky Chun was kind enough sharing me few stems of Rotala Florida, when he’s back from Singapore for holiday late January this year. This plant once was very popular in local hobbyists, but with all suddens, had gone, and no one talked about it anymore.

I planted three stems on my tank, and before one died, I cut its shooter and planted into the substrate. And now good sign is that it’s growing with more strong roots. Another original stem are having two side shooters, and despite how slow they grow, I am now seeing significant changes. Can’t wait to cut and replant them.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2020)

Wookii said:


> Lol Thanks, but which one?!


Looks like Rotala sp Orange 
hoggie


----------



## AnhBui (28 Feb 2020)

Almost break my back trimming foreground today. 

And please excuse for cloudy water after maintenance.









Although Oase makes cool filter but I am not sure why they don’t have something for locking and quick releasing filter hoses. So annoyed and I decided to install its competitor’s aqua locks. My life is now easier 





What’s inside cabinet


----------



## GHNelson (29 Feb 2020)

AnhBui said:


> Although Oase makes cool filter but I am not sure why they don’t have something for locking and quick releasing filter hoses. So annoyed and I decided to install its competitor’s aqua locks. My life is now easier



I agree....quick release pipe shut off valves should be standard on all external filters!
hoggie


----------



## AnhBui (4 Mar 2020)

Got new light and new plants. 60cm is growing nicely, foreground plants  are taking shape.

Crepidomanes auriculatum





Potamogeton dentatus (central Vietnam)


----------



## AnhBui (5 Mar 2020)

Time to think of trimming background plants. However I am quite hesitate to do it. 





Another plant will be arriving in a week or so. This eurio has long thin leaves. It will be great complement to tank’s greenish hence more colour balance.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Mar 2020)

Very Nice selection of healthy rare plants in there!

love the potamogeton and the rotala Florida !


----------



## AnhBui (5 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Very Nice selection of healthy rare plants in there!
> 
> love the potamogeton and the rotala Florida !



Thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (7 Mar 2020)

It’s not a good news since in a few hours we have discovered two new cases with positive virus. But again the situation is still under control. Everyone is suggested to stay inside, and avoid crowd...

So I spent most of my Saturday morning trimming 60cm and maintaining 160cm.








And do a little adjustment for my terrestrial scape.  Mosses and fern are collected from area near my house.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (12 Mar 2020)

The Oase does have quick release filter hoses?? You twist the bit where they both attach... or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## CooKieS (12 Mar 2020)

Can I ask in which region of VN are you living?

I plan to go in VN at the end of April, I’m French , should I be worried mate?

it seems there is a lot more ppl contaminated in France than in Vietnam...


----------



## AnhBui (13 Mar 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> The Oase does have quick release filter hoses?? You twist the bit where they both attach... or have I got the wrong end of the stick?



My version does not have aqua lock. It’s filtosmart 200.


----------



## AnhBui (13 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Can I ask in which region of VN are you living?
> 
> I plan to go in VN at the end of April, I’m French , should I be worried mate?
> 
> it seems there is a lot more ppl contaminated in France than in Vietnam...



I live in Hanoi. You should not be worried. Just make sure you keep yourself healthy, and check with Vietnam consulate office or embassy for guidance. As of now Vietnam has temporarily suspended all EU visitors from 8 countries including France. I hope we will soon be able to lift the ban.


----------



## CooKieS (13 Mar 2020)

AnhBui said:


> I live in Hanoi. You should not be worried. Just make sure you keep yourself healthy, and check with Vietnam consulate office or embassy for guidance. As of now Vietnam has temporarily suspended all EU visitors from 8 countries including France. I hope we will soon be able to lift the ban.



thanks mate, no info on the ban yet, but I’ve to pay a Visa even if my trip is under 15days now


----------



## Wookii (13 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> thanks mate, no info on the ban yet, but I’ve to pay a Visa even if my trip is under 15days now



https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...rily-suspends-entry-for-8-european-countries/

Doubt you'll be able to get there in the next three months mate.


----------



## CooKieS (13 Mar 2020)

Wookii said:


> https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...rily-suspends-entry-for-8-european-countries/
> 
> Doubt you'll be able to get there in the next three months mate.



wow, very sad to hear that...will see if I can cancel and get refund ASAP.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (13 Mar 2020)

AnhBui said:


> My version does not have aqua lock. It’s filtosmart 200.


You’ll see lock and unlock written on the top to the side of the hoses - twist the circular part with the 2 hose connectors on and it will seal so you can remove


----------



## AnhBui (13 Mar 2020)

That’s bad news everywhere. Stay calm and protect your first and next people around. I know it’s uncomfortable wearing mask whenever you’re going out.

Well but this pandemic can’t stop me from treating myself this tool






And got new Eriocaulon. We call it Eriocaulon Lung Xanh. Lung Xanh is where it is found.





Last but not least


----------



## AnhBui (13 Mar 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> You’ll see lock and unlock written on the top to the side of the hoses - twist the circular part with the 2 hose connectors on and it will seal so you can remove



No, that’s not aqua lock. If I twist that part and release the hoses, all water from my tank will spill over to the floor. By placing Eheim aqua locks it’s easier for me to quick release the hoses and bring my filter to bathroom for cleaning without spilling water to the floor.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (13 Mar 2020)

AnhBui said:


> No, that’s not aqua lock. If I twist that part and release the hoses, all water from my tank will spill over to the floor. By placing Eheim aqua locks it’s easier for me to quick release the hoses and bring my filter to bathroom for cleaning without spilling water to the floor.


No the water does not spill it is trapped in the hoses... ok a bit comes out initially a splash worth but then it is trapped in there due to the design - as you rotate it, there is a plastic piece that covered the ends of the tubes.


----------



## AnhBui (13 Mar 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> No the water does not spill it is trapped in the hoses... ok a bit comes out initially a splash worth but then it is trapped in there due to the design - as you rotate it, there is a plastic piece that covered the ends of the tubes.


 Thanks. I will look into it next maintenance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (13 Mar 2020)

Your tank is looking better and better after each trimming, love all the different textures, shape and colors! 

I’ll need those pinsettes too...one day


----------



## AnhBui (18 Mar 2020)

Below are two plant species in my 60cm.





Persicaria sp Sao Paulo


----------



## AnhBui (21 Mar 2020)

It’s advisable everyone staying inside. Spent whole week working remotely, and took precious time visiting lfs today and fixing wip scape. Below are pictures of final hardscape.


----------



## AnhBui (21 Mar 2020)

Short video of the hardscape


----------



## Tucker90 (22 Mar 2020)

Love the hardscape pal! 

What’s the plans for planting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (23 Mar 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Love the hardscape pal!
> 
> What’s the plans for planting ?
> 
> ...



Might use rotala, hygrophila pinnatifida, weeping moss, crypt, hydrocottoyle tripartila.


----------



## AnhBui (31 Mar 2020)

Vietnam has just raised to next restriction level for whole country in next 15 days starting tomorrow. This is not a lockdown but it is aiming to flatten the curve by adding more restrictions on public gathering, religious practices and public transportation. Businesses are still allowed to run as usual but it requires higher compliance to protect employees. I have been working remotely since last two weeks and spending free time for kids, family and hobby. Today I scape another “planted tank” and use moss which I collected around my house.


















To scape this set, I use pumice stones as base layer, add on top a layer of mixture of soil and used substrate. After that I flood the tank in half, then cover the surface with moss. This will help the moss wet most of the time. I just need to check water level occasionally and fill water when it reaches to the bottom.


----------



## AnhBui (1 Apr 2020)

I take several pictures of moss scape today. 


















If it’s successful at this scale, I might scape a larger one which is inspired by Japanese moss garden.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Apr 2020)

Cool idea, do you get much of a small coming from the mud pot? I grow some emersed moss in one of my tanks, it gets a bit stinky and BGA growing as it becomes very stagnant


----------



## AnhBui (10 Apr 2020)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Cool idea, do you get much of a small coming from the mud pot? I grow some emersed moss in one of my tanks, it gets a bit stinky and BGA growing as it becomes very stagnant







 Yes, it’s growing. However, it’s so slow. Some patches looks so much better than other.


----------



## AnhBui (18 Apr 2020)

Moss pot has been developing nicely. And my method seems work well.





Last week I ordered a custom build. It’s 60cm long, 30cm deep, 10cm front high and 15cm back high. The build arrived on Friday.

Applying same method of creating small one, I collect mosses around my house. Good thing is it is now spring, cool weather, lots of rain. Perfect condition for moss to grow, so I can easily find them along walking paths or pavements. Bad thing is this type of moss does not grow in big chunk. Biggest one I can get is around two-finger big. It is hard work and time consuming. It almost breaks my back.

But hard work really pays off.


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jun 2020)

I did a major trimming two weeks ago and replanted top stems. Last week I did another reshaping background plants. And here how it looks 

 https://youtu.be/TC_hpIwJFcc


----------



## AnhBui (25 Aug 2020)

Ah hoy, it’s been awhile. This pandemic is really a pain. Feel lucky I have something to enjoy after stressful days

 https://youtu.be/dOPcydM4rbY


----------



## AnhBui (15 Nov 2021)

Aloha, it’s been awhile. Tank still looks great though it’s reaching 2 years old. 

 https://youtu.be/zS5IuEUM4Gw


----------



## AnhBui (5 Dec 2021)

Couple of months ago during city lockdown I had some algae outbreaks, green and brown diatoms, but then successfully managed to get the tank under control. The only plant couldn’t survive after one week blackout that time was hygrophila pinnatifida. The rest has been going back strong and thriving since September.


----------



## AnhBui (6 Dec 2021)

This is Limnophila sp vietnam I planted two weeks ago. It looks similar to limnophila aromaticoides but leaves are shorter, around 1.5mm. It also crawls like limnophila helferi. In an ideal environment, this plant can easily forms dense and thick bush.


----------



## AnhBui (13 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AnhBui (3 Jan 2022)

I hope you all have had such a joyful holiday. So do I. Today I find out kribensis eggs hatched. It explained why I didn’t see the female was around as usual during feeding time. Here is lovely couple, and their fry













 https://youtu.be/BZfT6NcYPMc


----------

